
Hard to pardon: why Tenet's muffled dialogue is a modern problem - udfalkso
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/sep/03/tenet-dialogue-christopher-nolan-sound-technology
======
hinkley
When I bought my TV it won awards for the built-in audio. Now we're cranking
movies up to 65% just to make out the words, which seems a lot higher than
even a year ago and I don't think it's because the AC has been running more
(could be) or we're all going deaf (also possible).

I keep looking at 3.1 or higher sound bars so I can get the audio track back.
Not sure I want or could site the back speakers. Even 3.1 is not cheap, if you
want something that isn't panned for bad audio quality (which I already have
for $0)

